# "GumBall" recipe



## Schnappie (26/3/19)

Hi there

I have been wondering following the release of some gumball eliquids on the market lately if anyone managed to successfully mix an out-of-the-vending-machine type gumball flavoured vape?

I have been looking for recipes to find a common "base" but they are all over the place.

I also saw Vapehyper has a CBE bubblegum(gumball) concentrate has anyone played with this yet?

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faheem777 (26/3/19)

Try Bubblegum (MB)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (26/3/19)

Not really my taste, but I found this one quite authentic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Speedy_11 (27/3/19)

Schnappie said:


> Hi there
> 
> I have been wondering following the release of some gumball eliquids on the market lately if anyone managed to successfully mix an out-of-the-vending-machine type gumball flavoured vape?
> 
> ...




I got that in my order yesterday, made purple grape bubblegum but will only be testing 2m will let you know.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (27/3/19)

Schnappie said:


> Hi there
> 
> I have been wondering following the release of some gumball eliquids on the market lately if anyone managed to successfully mix an out-of-the-vending-machine type gumball flavoured vape?
> 
> ...



Literally the worst type of gum you could buy. I was however, impressed with the Dinner Lady's gumball juice. Try get a recipe for it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Schnappie (27/3/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> Literally the worst type of gum you could buy. I was however, impressed with the Dinner Lady's gumball juice. Try get a recipe for it.


Are you referring to the cbe one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (27/3/19)

Schnappie said:


> Are you referring to the cbe one?



Cbe?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (7/4/19)

Speedy_11 said:


> I got that in my order yesterday, made purple grape bubblegum but will only be testing 2m will let you know.


How did it go bud?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Speedy_11 (8/4/19)

Schnappie said:


> How did it go bud?


not 100% happy still tweaking think i need another grape mayb

Reactions: Like 2


----------

